# Panorama to resell your points to pay maintenance fees?



## Clifbell (Mar 1, 2021)

I had a timeshare presentation and they were suggesting that I upgrade (of course) and that would qualify me for Panorama. One of the discussed benefits of Panorama was that you could "sell your points" to them for money to pay off your maintenance fees. The sales person wasn't able to provide with an ROI based on the cost of an upgrade and the additional maintenance costs when I would pay off the investment.

Has anyone used Panorama and what is the amount you get for 10K points... My maintenance costs for 10K points is about $800 in maintenance fees today so curious if anyone has done significantly better than that to justify the upgrade?


----------



## samara64 (Mar 1, 2021)

Sorry but I think this is some of the BS you hear every time you go for a presentation. I think it used to be called Personal choice.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 1, 2021)

If they could be "resold" or "rented" to repay your MFs, the question to ask them is why the timeshare company just doesn't do this themselves and pocket fistfuls of cash?


----------



## Clifbell (Mar 2, 2021)

samara64 said:


> Sorry but I think this is some of the BS you hear every time you go for a presentation. I think it used to be called Personal choice.


My "BS detector" was on high alert.... Thanks for your reply... TUG's always a good place to go to get the real scoop


----------



## Clifbell (Mar 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> If they could be "resold" or "rented" to repay your MFs, the question to ask them is why the timeshare company just doesn't do this themselves and pocket fistfuls of cash?


You have a very excellent question... Wish I thought of it... Thanks!!!


----------

